# Odd shaped room - will it be awfull?



## maverick_goose (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi all. 

While skimming the Internet for some advice I fell upon this site. I was impressed by the level of knowledge here.

I've been wanting a dedicated HT room for since before I had kids (now they're teenagers), and now I've decided to go ahead but the only room left available has an odd shape and I'm wondering if the sound quality will be too degraded for a pleasant HT experience. I have joined a quick plan made with sketchup so you can see what I mean. The ceiling is low at 7'4" unfinished - it should be approx. 2" lower when done. Obviously, I'm open to suggestions on making this work. Right now only the divisions are up - no drywall.

Thank you

Patrick


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The back row won't be great but for overflow, sports, etc. it will be OK. You'll have an interesting time hanging surround speakers with the low ceiling and narrow rear.

I would look carefully at screen size and not go overboard to allow good speaker position rather than slamming them against the side walls.


----------



## maverick_goose (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the tips Bryan. I was thinking 110" as screen size - not sure if that's overboard or not. I hear speakers behind the screen (with special screen material) is not necessarily a good alternative. As for the surrounds, I'm guessing I will probably have to put the ones at the back at different distances from the front which as you pointed out will probably be hard to balance especially for the back seats.

I was wondering if there are general rules to apply with this type of room geometry to alleviate the fact that the room is non symmetrical. 

BTW, the room width is 12' which is not apparent from the drawings I left.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

IF you're stuck with asymmetry, then best to put it behind the listeners (at least the main row). I would draw an imaginary line at 11' 9¼" from the front wall (where your side wall bends) and make sure that the listeners' ears are forward of that line. You're pretty much already there in your drawing. 

That's also a good location for a pair of surrounds, mounted on the side walls a couple of feet above ear level. Tempting to add a single dipole at the middle of the back wall for some side-vs-rear action in the surround field. But that's optional. 

At the very least, this will keep the front hemisphere a symmetrical and consistent experience. Even in this day & age of surround sound, the front soundstage remains critical: that's where your attention will be focused, whether watching a movie or listening to music.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

What are you using for speakers or have you not thought of equipment yet. AT (acoustically transparent) screen are well worth looking at I don't see why you would think them a poor alternative.


----------



## maverick_goose (Feb 10, 2014)

Sanjay, unfortunately the asymmetrical shape is caused by the staircase, so yeah, I'm stuck with it. I get your point on splitting up the room with front = sweet spot and I like your suggestion to add a single dipole at the middle of the back wall.

My equipment is dated and I'm probably going to end up changing everything. For those who are familiar with the old stuff I have a Pioneer VSX-D1S receiver, a pair of PSB floor standing speakers and PSB Central with a pair of Definitive Technology bipolar surrounds all from the early 90's.

As for the AT screen. I just assumed it was a poor trade off for convenience, my mistake though. I will take a closer look at that option.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Those speakers sound like they would still do the job. I would swap out the receiver for something newer, with robust room correction, like the Onkyo 818. 

Using an AT screen will allow you to mount the centre speaker so that its tweeter/midrange are at the exact same height as the tweeter/midrange on your floorstanders, making your soundstage (and imaging) consistent from left to right. Plus, hiding your speakers behind the screen and false wall will result in a clean look to your room, with minimal distractions.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I concur with using an AT screen - and for the exact same reasons sdurani pointed out. Having a clean front wall really allows you to focus on the picture and gives a more immersive feel. I really wish I would have had enough space to manage to do it.


----------



## maverick_goose (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow guys! thanks for all the advice. 

It seems the more I dig the more questions surface. I didn't even know they had "in receiver" room correction.

I guess My initial question about asymmetrical room dimension has been answered here so I will move on and I might call on you in this forum or another for one of my many other questions haunting me (IR extenders, sound insulation and those special clips, tensioned screens vs standard, backer boxes,...) and thanks again for the help.

Patrick


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries Patrick - we are here to help out!


----------

